# Breathtaking Places Guaranteed to Make Your Stomach Drop



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

Some view from high up that are quite breathtaking...http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/breathtaking-places-guaranteed-to-make-your-stomach-drop#2ie4415


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2014)

OMG My legs have gone to mush just_ looking_ at those pictures :danger:


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

I've driven the PCH from San Francisco to Los Angels and there are a few spots where the driver needs to be especially attentive.


----------

